# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Vendedor con cartera de clientes-Agencia de Carga Internacional

## Sara Lozano

1.Hombre o  mujer mayor de 24 años
2.-Estudios superiores, marketing, ventas y similares, de preferencia con título académico en Comercio Exterior y Negocios Internacionales.
3.-Experiencia mínima de dos años como mínimo en el área comercial ventas en agencia de carga internacional, operador logístico, línea naviera, aerolíneas o similares, N.V.O.C.C (Indispensable)
4.-Conocimiento comprobado en la venta de servicios de: Agenciamiento aéreo/ marítimo, Importación/Exportación, Aduanas y Almacenaje.
5.-Conocimiento del idioma Inglés a nivel intermedio (hablado y escrito).
6.-Manejo de Office a nivel intermedio.
7.-Indispensable Cartera de clientes
8.-Comisiones por flete
9.-Primordial distritos aledaños (La Molina)  
Eviten enviar currículos las  personas que no cumplan con los requisitos. Gracias. 
correo de contacto: bolsadetrabajo@jmjperuviancargo.comTemas similares: Ayuda para identificar esta enfermedad en Zapallo (variedad Carga) Se busca vendedor comisionista Agente de carga de Comercio Exterior Adex pide a Sunat que inspección aduanera no maltrate carga exportable Fundan la Agencia Internacional de Energías Renovables

----------

